# New Sanuo Logosol Kiln



## oregonburls (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey everyone, I just got my new kiln built and running. Does anyone have a Logosol Kiln?



 
I would like to if there is anything that I should be watching out for . I have about $5000 of Tiger striped maple in and would be heart broken if I lost the load.
Anyone know about these steam kilns?
I am following the book right now.


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 15, 2014)

Nope tell us more I had to Google it just to see what it is.


----------

